# 23rs Is Home But...



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all









This Saturday the Mrs and I picked up the new 23rs. Things on the camper were A-Okay, but pulling the camper home removed some of the joy. I have a 2006 GMC Sierra 4wd Z71 Ext Cab/short box, 5.3 (all aluminum engine 310 hp) and 3.42 rear end. On the flats no problem but going up a hill (with a head wind) really made the truck struggle. There were fully loaded semi's passing me on the hill








I am considering changing the ring and pinion gears to the 4.10 ratio...any thoughts on this? I think that the different gear ratio would bring back some of the lost capability. The data on this truck is:

GVWR: 6400
Front Axle: 3925
Rear Axle: 3750
Gross Combined Weight Rating: 13000 (with 3.42/3.73) or 14000 with 4.10

Would the 3.73 be a waste of money for the little benefit?

Changing the truck out to different one is not an option at this time.

We love the camper and are planning to go out May 9th for a shake down cruise.

bbwb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you plan to keep the truck the gear change will make a world of difference but you may not like the way it runs empty.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I did the 3.42 to 3.73 switch last spring. I pull a 27rbs that weighs 5600#. See my sig for truck details. I agonized for months over what ratio to go to. I was really planning on going with a 3.9 ratio. I am perfectly happy with the 3.73 switch *HOWEVER*, on trips that I know will involve serious hills I run a set of 65 series tires on the rear instead of the 70 series. This gives me close to the 3.90 that I originally wanted for towing and the rest of the time 3.73s. I have 2wd so for me its no big deal, just rotate the tires front to rear. This throws my spedo off by 3 mph. I computed my true mileage via gps and my towing mileage went up to 11.14 from 10.1. My non towing mileage with the 70series tires on the back went down to 19.5 from 20.5. I gained .5 back by installing electric fans.
 It is surprising what a couple hundred rpm difference will do for you. also don't be afraid to let the truck rev. These gen 3 motors really pull good at 4000rpm. when I had the 3.42 gears it would drop into 2nd on a grade and run up to any speed I wanted. The trick was to let it run at about 45 to 50 mph and not let it shift up. If it did the speed just died instantly. If you decide to change gears PM me. I'll give you a link to the guy I got mine from.
Link to my gear change 
http://Outbackers.com/forums/index....msg1156#msg1156
Bob


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We have the same unit and I would recommend the 4.10. I'm not sure what will happen to fuel mpg.
Our 07 GMC Sierra has 3.73 and it does struggle but its acceptable for the type of terrain we drive. Our next truck will be the Sierra 1500 Max with the 6.0 and 4.10.

Congrats on the 23rs we love ours!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input...In my research, I think that the best ratio for my use will be the 3.73's. I think that the 4.10's would give me a truck that would not be user friendly when I am not loaded. Now the trick is to find the best price for this install.
We sure are anxious to get out and try the rig! May 9th seems so far away.
bbwb


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you'll be happy with your decision. Good Luck! Let us know how it goes on your 1st trip.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> ...don't be afraid to let the truck rev. ... The trick was to let it run at about 45 to 50 mph and not let it shift up. If it did the speed just died instantly.


This was the #1 thing we learned towing the 26RS with our 1500 'burb.

If your Z71 has it, make sure the transmission is in "towing mode". In the '03 'burb this is a push button on the end of one of the sticks (shifter?).

Another thought is that the dealer may have done you a favor and filled the water tank. We always tow with the water tank empty; saves a lot of weight.

Ed


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I bought my gears here
http://stores.ebay.com/RONS-MACHINING-SERV...sQ3amesstQQtZkm
he is located in Chesaning, MI. don't know how close that is to you. Good guy to deal with and good prices too. Don't know if he can help with the installation but wouldn't hurt to ask. If I was closer you could get it one here.
Bob


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, since my last post, I talked with others that have the 5.3 and tow campers (larger). They convinced me that I should go with the 4.10's. The total increase in rpms is 550 at 70 mph but the increase in power is multi fold. The decrease in mileage is marginal. The new gears will give me another 1000 lbs capacity for gear and beverages







. The truck is scheduled to go into the operating room on Monday.
The water tanks and black/grey tanks are empty.
I'll keep you posted with the outcome.
bbwb


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You will be a whole heckuva lot happier with the 4.10's. I have 3.55's and would change them out but for the age of my truck and my desire to trade in a couple of years.

-CC


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

what did they quote you for parts and labor?
Bob


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

They have to take a look at it first to see which rear end I have but they say that it usually runs about $1500








Because my truck only has 13000 miles on it, they will be reusing the bearings so the final price should be less. I'll report back after the operation.
bbwb


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

We have a 21rs and pull it with a 2006 Sierra 1500HD it has the 6.0 L with the 4:10 gears. Drives great with or with out the trailer.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I was never happy with the way our 1/2 ton dodge 6.0 with 3.42 rear pulled our old 21rs. Very bad on hills, and with a 350 engine! Its all in the gearing......

4.10 now, and its fine when not towing. Of course, once we got a bigger truck, we needed a bigger camper, and the cycle continues.......


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We had our old yukon changed from 3.42's to 3.73's and that made a big difference towing our 21RS, going to 4.10's should be even better.

Only glitch we had was after our mechanic did the swap he took it to the dealer to have the computer re-programmed. The computer burnt up while they were doing the program change, fortunately GM replaced it despite the truck being 25k miles and 2 years out of warranty.

Mike


----------



## joesova (Apr 25, 2008)

We just got back from Muskegon a bit ago. The tow was no problem at all. You could surely tell when on a hill but maintaining speed wasn't bad at all. Was a smooth ride even with the gusting winds. Hope you find a solution for your towing problems!

Hi all









This Saturday the Mrs and I picked up the new 23rs. Things on the camper were A-Okay, but pulling the camper home removed some of the joy. I have a 2006 GMC Sierra 4wd Z71 Ext Cab/short box, 5.3 (all aluminum engine 310 hp) and 3.42 rear end. On the flats no problem but going up a hill (with a head wind) really made the truck struggle. There were fully loaded semi's passing me on the hill








I am considering changing the ring and pinion gears to the 4.10 ratio...any thoughts on this? I think that the different gear ratio would bring back some of the lost capability. The data on this truck is:

GVWR: 6400
Front Axle: 3925
Rear Axle: 3750
Gross Combined Weight Rating: 13000 (with 3.42/3.73) or 14000 with 4.10

Would the 3.73 be a waste of money for the little benefit?

Changing the truck out to different one is not an option at this time.

We love the camper and are planning to go out May 9th for a shake down cruise.

bbwb
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

having_fun said:


> Of course, once we got a bigger truck, we needed a bigger camper, and the cycle continues.......


Isn't that always the case...


----------

